# Once baby is head down do they stay there?



## LeoLeah77

My baby has been head down since 28 weeks.. As of my last midwife appointment (at 31 weeks) she was still head down. But can baby move back around? As my bump seems to have gone flatter in the middle... But I still feel her feet move quite high up so I'm a little confused as to why my bump has gone flatter in the middle. :S


----------



## Hopefull mum

I just had a scan at 35 weeks because they weren't sure if he was head up or down. My tummy has a dip in the middle and looks flatter. But the scan showed he was head down but back to back meaning his back facing mine. Ideal is head facing spine hence the dip due to his bum and spine not rounding it off to make a huge nice cute bump ! Hopeing he turns before labour :p
Do you have another scan before your LO is due? Usually they won't turn again after 35 weeks.


----------



## pusheangel

Yes, they can still move around. Our DS moved at about 34 weeks from head down to transverse. We were reading in the the What to Expect book about being able to shine a light at your belly and have the baby be able to see it. Well, we tried it and I felt a lot of huge movements that evening during and at my appt. the next day he had flipped. Luckily he flipped back a couple days later.


----------



## AngelaSD

My lil babe was head down from like 30-34 weeks then she turned and was breached at my 35 week appointment then at my 36 week appointment she was turned back down and in perfect position for her birthday...I am 2 days away from 40 weeks and she hasn't moved thank goodness!! So YES your bub can move any minute lol...I could really tell by her movements and the way my belly looked when she changed positions, but your bub has plenty of time to get back in poistion if you babe does move between now and then!


----------



## campn

Oh yes they can still turn, my OB wouldn't even check if my baby was head down until 36 weeks cause they can move again, at 36 weeks they run out of space and pretty much stuck but some do turn anyway!


----------

